# sheephead



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Coming into town thur. so going to try sikes late morn. into afternoon as long as the rain will let me, my question is will sheephead bite in the rain? Will be using live and fresh frozen shrimp and cant go without throwing out a bull minnow or two.


----------

